# ما معنى wellhead فى اعمال البترول؟



## yasser alieldin (6 أغسطس 2009)

رجاء الافاااده..............ومن لديه معلومات عن الخطوات والاعمال الهندسيه التى تتم بدايه من حفر 

الابار واستخراج الزيت وحتى تصديره او توصيله لمعامل التكرير...ان يعلمنا مما علمه الله....

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد الاكرم (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام
هي راس البئر وتتكون من صمامات تساعد على توجيه المائع ومراقبة والتحكم والقياس للبئر
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~parnold/wellhead.html
http://subseaoil.org/Products/WellHead.aspx
وفقك الله


----------



## yasser alieldin (6 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد الاكرم..ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## hmeedooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

معنى ال wellhead 
هو الجزء الموجود فوق سطح الارض من البئر


----------



## yasser alieldin (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى حميدوو...ان كان لديك صور او فيديو عن هذا الموضوع فلا تبخل علينا


----------



## yasser alieldin (11 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى ان نستزيد من الاخوه


----------



## eng.idc (16 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks alot dear


----------



## محمد الاكرم (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام
لكم ملف مفيد بالفرنسية
وفقكم الله


----------



## wasfi74w (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شششششششششكككككككككررررررررررررررا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

kindly check out the following link

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232519.html

regards


----------



## سليمان1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فارس740 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيــرآ


----------

